# Slitting saw arbor and Tap follower



## Billh51 (Oct 28, 2017)

Had a little time to spend in the shop this week and knocked out a couple of small projects. I have been watching E Bay and have picked up several US made slitting saws but did not have an arbor to mount them on. I had a piece of 1-3/8" 4140, so that was my choice for the arbor. I turned the the one end at 7/8" to fit an r-8 collet and the other end to accept the blades is 1" and is about 3-3/4" overall in length. 

The tap follower is made from a piece of 1/2" brass, a short piece of 3/16" drill rod and a spring from the local hardware store. It works great, as I used it while tapping the 3/8-16 hole in the slitting saw arbor.


----------



## RandyM (Oct 29, 2017)

Well done! I have a feeling you are going to get some very good use out of those tools.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 29, 2017)

The saw arbor seems odd to me. For very thin slitting saws, you probably don't need a key, but for thicker saws, I would think a key is necessary. I think most of the pressure for this arbor is on the screw, rather than the heavy duty 4140.  It seems that one or two things will happen, either it will spin under pressure, OR, the screw will snap from trying to continue to tighten.  While I  might wrong (hopefully), it does not seem like a normal arbor.


----------



## Billh51 (Oct 29, 2017)

I would have to agree Jeff that the capabilities of this arbor are limited but it is a copy of arbors that you see in many tooling supply catalogs. The 1/4" cutter that is shown mounted was only an example of it assembled. I have several 1/32" and 1/16" saw blades that I plan on using with it that should be more in line with its design. I am stocking up on cutters as I can afford them as I plan on a horizontal mill down the road sometime.


----------



## mikey (Oct 29, 2017)

Bill, nice job on the arbor. It is very similar (if not identical) to the Sierra American arbor that is rock solid and very accurate. I have used mine with blades from 2" out to 4" in varying thicknesses and never had one spin or slip. It should be a very useful addition to your shop.


----------



## Billh51 (Oct 29, 2017)

mikey said:


> Bill, nice job on the arbor. It is very similar (if not identical) to the Sierra American arbor that is rock solid and very accurate. I have used mine with blades from 2" out to 4" in varying thicknesses and never had one spin or slip. It should be a very useful addition to your shop.


Thank you Mike. Another thought I had is, if it was to slip or spin, probably better than spinning in the R 8 collet holder.


----------



## mikey (Oct 29, 2017)

The likelihood of a slip is small. The flanges hold the blade and the screw only provides the downforce on the flanges. The issue with slitting saws is not slippage; it is deflection. I have used a 4" OD saw with a 1/2" arbor and had no slippage but care is needed to be sure the cut is accurate. That means speeds, feeds and lots of coolant.


----------

